

Why data will never replace thinking - mooreds
http://blogs.hbr.org/fox/2012/10/why-data-will-never-replace-thinking.html

======
hanleybrand
I realize that "data" and "thinking" are shorthands for something more fleshed
out, but doesn't the title read as somewhat obtuse? Like calling an article
"why facts will never replace understanding" or "why Wikipedia will never
replace people who know about what Wikipedia pages are about."

~~~
Evbn
It is HBR. The point isn't to learn something, it is to feel smart because one
is exposing oneself to 'Harvard', fairy godmother of the East Coast wannabe
elite.

